

A Goose That Lays Golden Eggs - samaysharma
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ylinedesign/a-goose-that-lays-golden-eggs?ref=home_popular

======
cratermoon
A unitasker
([http://unclutterer.com/tag/unitasker/](http://unclutterer.com/tag/unitasker/)),
And not the first attempt to sell a gadget to scramble eggs in the shell.

